#ubuntu-tr 2011-09-12
<turkbaytar> selam arkadaşlar nasılsınız
#ubuntu-tr 2011-09-13
<Blaguvest> video[ATI Technologies Inc M92 [Mobility Radeon HD 4500 Series] @ Intel Corporation Mobile 4 Series Chipset Memory Controller Hub]
<Blaguvest> disk[Total: 378.3GB, 55.3% free]
<varadero> Slm
<sebo28> hacı sen neydiyon burda
<slarikan> bilmem
<sebo28> ras0is hiç gördünmü
<slarikan> görmedim
<sebo28> adam kayıplara kariştı yahu
<sebo28> acemide yok
<slarikan> he yahu
<sebo28> http://adimla.pcriot.com/
<Kartagis> selamlarlarlar
<nick_cave> slm gençlik
<nick_cave> bu ubuntu mereti bilgisayarı deli gibi ısıtıyormuş,
<nick_cave> o_O
<nick_cave> 90c den gitti demin
#ubuntu-tr 2011-09-14
<enbilulu> merhaba
#ubuntu-tr 2011-09-15
<Stizz> Selam
<ysfm> s.a.
<ysfm> c de mysql-lib kullanarak bir uygulama hazırladım ama mysql_close(); ile kapatmama karsin processlist de halen baglantılar gorunuyor
<ysfm> mysql da timeout suresini nasıl dusurebılırım
#ubuntu-tr 2011-09-16
<utdmr> merhaba
<Kartagis> selam
<utdmr> ufak bir sorum olacak da ubuntu bağımsız
<utdmr> elimde bir netbook var
<utdmr> server gibi kullanmak istiyorum az elektrik falan kullanır diye
<utdmr> bataryasını çıkaracağım
<utdmr> ama 7/24 açık olacak
<utdmr> ömrünü kısaltır mı aletin
<utdmr> veya bir sorun çıkarır mı
<Kartagis> hayır
<Kartagis> sanmam en azından
<utdmr> peki teşekkürler
<quiz> merhaba
<quiz> bir klasörü root olarak açmak için hangi komut verilmesi gerekiyordu
<quiz> dosya kopyalayamıyorum
<ErtanERBEK> sudo ile
#ubuntu-tr 2011-09-17
<Fatih_M> selamlar
<Fatih_M> varadero, ping
<varadero> Fatih_M, pong
<Fatih_M> varadero, laptop'ta fiziksel sorunlar var teknik servise götüreceğim pazartesi veya salı günü.
<Fatih_M> Elemanların kişisel bilgilerime ulaşamamaları mümkün mü? Mümkünse nasıl?
<Fatih_M> Yok mümkün değilse hiç uğraşmayayım öyle kuzu gibi teslim edeyim :)
<varadero> diskini verme
<Fatih_M> hımm problem çıkartmasınlar?
<Fatih_M> telefonla sorayım
<Fatih_M> pazartesi
<curiousmaaan> herkese selam
<merakli> kimse yok mu?
<Orcun> selamlar herkeze
<Orcun> bişi soracağımda dev varmı ?
<Orcun> c++
<Stizz> ilk defa linux kullanacak birisine öneriniz nedir 10.04 mü 11.04 mü ?
<unixred> merhaba :)
<Kartagis> selam unixred
<unixred> nasılsınız
<stizz> 10.04 de c ye veya d ye girdiðim an bunlarýn kýsayolunu masaüstüne atýyor bunu nasýl kapatabilirim ?
#ubuntu-tr 2011-09-18
<mozakca> bluetooth eşleştirmesi yaptım ama telefon bilgisayarım bulamıyor.
<ukz> selam
<ukz> bir güvenlik forumunda linux bölümünde yönetici olacak
<ukz> linux te deneyimli bir kullanıcı arıyoruz
<varadero> selam
<ukz> a.s
<ukz> linux konusunda deneyelimli yönetici olucak biri yokmu acaba
<varadero> çıkar
<varadero> zamanla bekle biraz buralarda
<varadero> :)
<ukz> :)
<ukz> çok faal bi grup değil sanırım ubuntu grubu
<varadero> bilmem
<varadero> form lara girmiyorum ben pek
<mozakca> Bazı videoları açmadan kapanıyor. Özellikle büyük boyutlu videolar
<varadero> komut satırından video izlediğin proğramı elle başlat
<varadero> sonr ane hata verdiğine bak
<varadero> sonra ne*
<mozakca> varadero: söylediğini yaptım ama anlayacağım türden bir şey değil
<mozakca> göndereyim bakar mısın
<mozakca> varadero: hatanın çıktısı bu http://pastebin.com/i3Nzbrxt
<Kartagis> böcük
<Kartagis> ne kullanıyorsun?
<mozakca> Kartagis: böcük kim?
<Kartagis> bug yani
<mozakca> Kartagis: hata şu videoyu açma çalıştığımda yukarda çıktısını verdiğim hata oluşuyor. Debian 6.0 kullanıyorum
<Kartagis> hayır, video oynatıcı olarak
<Kartagis> ve bence #debian daha iyi bir yanıt verebilir
<mozakca> Kartagis: teşekkürler
<Blaguvest> mozakca,  videolari firefox izlemeye calisiyordun?
<ErKaN> selam
<ErKaN> cevrimici olan var mi ?
<varadero> ben varım
<ErKaN> varadero: selam
<ErKaN> bu ubuntu 11.04 kurduktan sonra, ekran ikiye bolunmus geliyor
<ErKaN> bir bilgin var mi acaba
<varadero> yok malesef
#ubuntu-tr 2012-09-10
<OmuR> selam
<OmuR> arkadaşlar nasılsınız ?
<varadero> saolasın sen nasılsın
<varadero> ?
<OmuR> bende iyim ne olsun   takılıyoruz
<OmuR> linux34 artık cd satışı yapmıyormu ?
<OmuR> arkadaşlar bileniniz varmı ?
<OmuR> ?
<OmuR> selam
<etsw> selam
#ubuntu-tr 2012-09-11
<cylonmath> join #cv
#ubuntu-tr 2012-09-12
<wireles> selam
<wireles> ubuntu için yardıma ihtiyacım var yardım edecek gönüllü varmı :)
<wireles> kimse yok sanırım
<wireles> arkadaşlar ekran kartım ati hd5770 amd nin sitesindeki sürücüyü kullanıyorum oynadığım oyuna ccc nin hiçbir etkisi olmuyor bu durumu çözebilirmiyiz ?
#ubuntu-tr 2012-09-13
<gokko> selam yigitler
#ubuntu-tr 2012-09-14
<Klavier> slm
<Kartagis> selam Klavier
<wireles> selam
<cagriemer> merhaba wireles
<Kartagis> selam wireles ve cagriemer
<wireles> arkadaşlar oyunlarda ati catalyst control center işlev görmüyor nedemi ne olabilir?
<wireles> nedeni
<wireles> selam
<wireles> kimse varmı ?
<Kartagis> evet
<wireles> selam kartagis
<Kartagis> selam
<wireles> linux server kiraladık bu işlerden anlayan bir arkadaş bize sunucu üzerinde urban terror kurdu biz şimdi bu sunucuyu restart atmak istiyoruz bunu nasıl yaparız
<wireles> daha önceki server da sh_starter komutunu kullanıyorduk ama buna hazırlamamış sanırım bu komutu
<wireles> bu konuda yardımcı olabilirmisin ?
<wireles> bu konuda bilgisi olan yokmu arkadaşlar
<Kartagis> sunucu derken düm makineye mi?
<Kartagis> tüm*
<wireles> hayır oyun sunucusuna
<Kartagis> /etc/init.d/sunucununadı restart genelde çalışır
<wireles> 10. Write a shell script to start your server.
<wireles> Issue the command cd ~/urbanterror/ to make sure you are in the root urbanterror directory. Using your text editor, make a file called start.sh. In the file you wish to have the following;
<wireles> #!/bin/bash
<wireles> while true
<wireles> do
<wireles> /home/urt/urbanterror/ioUrTded.i386 +set fs_game q3ut4 +set dedicated 2 +set net_port 27960 +set com_hunkmegs 128 +exec server.cfg
<wireles> echo "server crashed on `date`" > last_crash.txt
<wireles> done
<wireles> This script will automatically restart your game server should it crash. Useful also because a /RCON quit command will reset you server the old fashioned way.
<wireles> 11. You can now start you server by issuing the command:
<wireles> sh start.sh
<wireles> şöyle bir komut buldum ama pek anlayamadım
<wireles> http://www.urbanterror.info/support/174-linux-server-install/
<wireles> bu adres te
<Kartagis> iyi, buların hepsini yap
<Kartagis> bunların*
<wireles> :)
#ubuntu-tr 2012-09-15
<ceyhun07_> exit
<gokko> selam devrimciler
#ubuntu-tr 2013-09-09
<Kartagis> Manowar - Heart of Steel
<Kartagis> Metallica - To Live Is to Die
#ubuntu-tr 2013-09-10
<Kartagis> n'aber ogny?
<ogny> mrb Kartagis
<ogny> iyilik haci
<ogny> sen nasilsin
<genc> slm
<genc> ubuntu rdp server kackullanıcı calıştıra biliriz aynı anda
#ubuntu-tr 2013-09-11
<Kartagis> Pearl Jam - Jeremy
<Kartagis> Andy Williams - Butterfly
#ubuntu-tr 2013-09-12
<goldari> sayın baylar ve bayanlar iş arıyorum yarı-zamanlı myo öğrencisiyim çekirdekten yetiştirme fırsatı sizin elinizde
<Kartagis> staj olur mu?
<Kartagis> bize staja başvur
<goldari> staj hakkım yok
<goldari> sorun olurmu zaten staj gibi birşey istiyorum maddiyattan çok kendimi yetiştirmek için
<ozcx> slm
<genc> as
<ozcx> yasayan biri varmis
<ozcx> pisi linux ne oldu bilen varmi
<goldari> evet beyler bayanlar bu myo öğrencisine üstad olup yanında çalıştırabilecek biri var mı
<turgay> selam
<genc> as
#ubuntu-tr 2013-09-13
<murat> slm
<murat> nfs windows formatımı
<ozcx> #pisi-linux
<erhanr> ..
<erhanr> hey ölü kanal. #replicant kullanan var mı içinizde
<genc> slm
<genc> telnet 23 yerine portu nasıl yazıyoruz
<genc> telnet 192.168.2.188:87
<genc> kabul etmiyor
#ubuntu-tr 2013-09-14
<murat_> slmlr
<murat_> gnome masaustu kurdum
<murat_> secmeme ragmen kde geliyo
<murat_> tum gome.desktopları kurdum
<murat_> ne eksık acaba
<tommy77> dostlar web programcıları için bir irc kanalı biliyor musunuz
<tommy77> yada özgür yazılımla ilgili türkçe bütün kanalları nerden bulabilirim
<[1]zuzak> dostlar web programcýlar için türkçe irc kanalý var mý
<[1]zuzak> tek baþýna bir web projesine girmek aptallýk mý olur a dostlar
#ubuntu-tr 2013-09-15
<magdur> şimdi 12.04 kullanıyorum
<magdur> 13.04 ü kursam ayarlarımı, kurulu programlarımı devam ettirebilir miyim?
<magdur> yoksa hepsini sil baştan mı alacağım
<Dombra1> Merhabalar ubuntu foruma girebiliyor musunuz acaba?
<Dombra1> sorun sadece bende mi acaba?
#ubuntu-tr 2014-09-08
<slarikan> slm
#ubuntu-tr 2014-09-10
<TurkerTunali1> arkadaşlar merhaba
<TurkerTunali1> ubuntu server kurarken yarattığımız kullanıcıda root yetkisi oluyor mu?
<ArTeS> sudo su komutu ile root olursun
<TurkerTunali1> yahu çözemediğim şey şu
<TurkerTunali1> bende bir script var
<TurkerTunali1> postgresql ve ERP sistemimizi kuruyor
<TurkerTunali1> AWS de çalışıyor aynı ubuntu server ile
<TurkerTunali1> benim makinada postgresql bağlantı problemi yaşıyorum
<TurkerTunali1> sıfır kurulmuş 2 ubuntu server arasındaki kullanıcı yetkileri farklarını araştırmam lazım sanırım
<TurkerTunali1> sudo visudo komut var sanirim yetkilerle alakali
<TurkerTunali1> baska ne var bilen var mi?
<hwpplayer1> deneme
<ferahser> Bencede denemesin
<hwpplayer1> az önce başka bir olay oldu da ondan yazdım
<hwpplayer1> :)
<ferahser> Bende espiri olsun didim :)
<hwpplayer1> evet gerildim bir an ondan esprine karşılık veremedim espriyle
<hwpplayer1> gruptaki mesajı özele kopyaladım sonra kanaldan düştüm
<ferahser> Düşünmen yeter
<ferahser> İlginç
<hwpplayer1> ondan korktum dedim bloklandım mı ne
<ferahser> Benimde aklımdan benzer birkaç senaryo geçti . Ama oğlum fırsat bu fırsat değerlendirmelisin dedim kendime .
<ferahser> :)
<hwpplayer1> güzel goldü teşekkürler :)
<hwpplayer1> iyi geceler arkadaşlar
<hwpplayer1> kendinize iyi bakın kolay gelsin
#ubuntu-tr 2014-09-11
<TurkerTunali> arkadaşlar merhaba
<TurkerTunali> ssh ile AWS deki ubuntu sunucuya bağlanınca
<TurkerTunali> locale komutu ile ayarlarım bakınca bazı Türkçe olan şeyler görüyorum
<TurkerTunali> bu yüzden de kurmaya çalıştığım program kurulmuyor
<TurkerTunali> aynı sunucuya AWS deki başka sunucudan bağlanınca locale komutu herşeyi EN olarak belirtiyor ve kurulum düzgün çalışıyor
<viktor> TurkerTunali: linux sunucular değişkenleri aktarır
<viktor> eğer ilk sunucuyu ingilizce yaparsan sorun olmaz
<TurkerTunali> nasil ingilizce baglanirim?
<TurkerTunali> ssh in bir parametresi olabilir mi?
<Kartagis> TurkerTunali: onu bilmiyorum
<Kartagis> şöyle olabilir belki
<Kartagis> örnek veriyorum: LANG="en_US.UTF-8" ssh makineadi
<astiages> s.a
<Kartagis> merhaba astiages
<astiages> Kartagis:  1 tb sata mı yoksa 120 gb ssd mi?
<Kartagis> ihtiyacın yer ise sata, hızsa ssd
<astiages> elimdeki 3 sata'da bozuldu arka arkaya, ihtiyacım yer, ama tabi öyle bir ssd fırtınası esiyor ki, işte uçar falan filan, aklım ona gidiyor
<Kartagis> astiages: mint mi kurayım, ubuntu mu kalsın?
<Kartagis> sata da*
<astiages> mint kur
<astiages> ubuntu iyice hantallaştı
<Kartagis> evdeki bilgisayara mint kurdum zaten
<astiages> mint kde'yi baya beğeniyorum
<astiages> mint mate'yi de baya övüyorlar
<Kartagis> o hdmi olayını denemedim gerçi
<Kartagis> mint mate ne?
<astiages> masaüstü olayı
<astiages> mate gnome 2 serisinin mint ekibi tarafından yapılmış forku
<astiages> birde cinnamon var
<astiages> gnome seviyorsan ve gnome 3 olayına bulşamak istemiyorsan mint mate kur
<astiages> kde seviyorsan zaten kde'lisi bence şahane
<astiages> Kartagis:  peki sata olarak önerebileceğin bir marka var mı
<astiages> wd nin green ve black serisi arasında gidip geliyorum
<Kartagis> bilmem kaç yıldır gnome kullanıyorum, biraz da kde kullanayım
<Kartagis> farkları ne?
<astiages> mint kde hoşuna gider
<astiages> mac'e de rahatlıkla kuruluyor
<Kartagis> yok yok, wd green ve black farkı ne demek istemiştim :)
<astiages> http://www.wdc.com/tr/
<astiages> sayfa açılıyor mu sende
<astiages> az önce açılıyordu şimdi uçmuş gibi
<astiages> hayret
<astiages> green blackten bir alt model
<astiages> sessiz ve az enerji harcıyor
<astiages> black ise full performans
<astiages> laptop'ta desktop performansı diyorlar
<astiages> ama ses ve daha fazla enerji olayı varmış
<astiages> bu ssd lerde bir ucuzlamadı gitti
<Kartagis> bende bi para olsa yapmak istediğim bi masaüstü bilgisayar alıp saydam kasa yapmak
<Kartagis> quanta hakkında bilgin var mı?
<turgay> Kartagis: kde 4 döngüsü ömrünün sonunda
<turgay> merakla kde 5 bekliyoruz :)
<Kartagis> quanta hakkında bilgisi olan var mı?
<Kartagis> mint 16 kde 4 kullanıyor değil mi?
<Kartagis> bir de bir şey soracağım
<Kartagis> bir ikili dosya vardı
<Kartagis> şimdi sen buna bir görsel ve bir dizin gösteriyorsun
<Kartagis> o dizindeki görselleri kullanarak ilk gösterdiğin görseli oluşturuyor
<Kartagis> adını bilen var mı?
<turgay> mozaik gibi bir şey mi?
<Kartagis> evet
<Kartagis> mesela gözü o görsellerden bir kısmıyla oluşturuyor
<Kartagis> https://encrypted-tbn0.gstatic.com/images?q=tbn:ANd9GcQzkv1RoDK63YOyVqnP1l_G0Q80I1f4X5gxTGDq-z1tAg0sn8Uj
<Kartagis> aynen şunun gibi
<turgay> mosaique   linux yaz bakalım google ne diyecek
<Kartagis> aha
<Kartagis> metapixel
<Kartagis> valla hatırladım
<astiages> soruyu görene kadar hatırlamışsın :)
<astiages> mint 16'yı ne yapacaksın, 17 kur : http://linuxmint.com/rel_qiana_kde_whatsnew.php
<astiages> http://www.linuxmint.com/download.php
<Kartagis> kurdum bile
<Kartagis> geçen gün
<Kartagis> ama işyerindeki bilgisayara (bu) 17 kurarım.
<Kartagis> bu arada, quanta hakkında bilgisi olan var mı?
<astiages> quanta plus mı?
<Kartagis> astiages: web düzenleme
<Kartagis> ondan mı bahsediyorsun?
<astiages> evet
<Kartagis> html düzenleyici
<Kartagis> peki
<Kartagis> bu ftp bağlantısı yapıyor mu?
<astiages> çok eskiden kurmuştum hatırlamıyorum
<astiages> ama
<astiages> onun yerine kompozer kullanıyorum
<astiages> ftp bağlantısı yapıyor
<astiages> kompozer nvu projesinin devamı
<Kartagis> http://www.linuxjournal.com/magazine/how-use-quanta-plus-web-developer-tool-everything-kitchen-sink
<Kartagis> bu yaptığını söylüyor
<astiages> mozillanın seamonkey composer yazılımıda yanı işi yapıyor ama hem süit olarak gelmesi (browser, mail cilent) hemde arayüzü nedeniyle kompozer daha cazip
<Kartagis> bana e-posta istemcisi gereksiz
<astiages> http://kompozer.net
<astiages> o zaman kompozer kullan
<Kartagis> e şimdi süit olarak geliyor dedin?
<astiages> hem WYSIWYG hem de css html kod düzenleme filan
<astiages> seamonkey den bahsettim
<Kartagis> he
<astiages> süit olarak gelen seamonkey
<Kartagis> kompozer süit olarak gelmiyor
<Kartagis> süper
<astiages> yok
<astiages> eklenti özelliğide var
<astiages> mac win linux destekli
<Kartagis> yarın usb'yi getireyim de bir mint kurayım
<astiages> keşke birileri kompozeri türkçeleştireydi
<astiages> çok eskide fırat kutlu çevirmişti ama o eski sürümlerde kaldı
<Kartagis> benim hep bir şeylere el atasım var
<Kartagis> ama olmuyor bir türlü
<astiages> proje çok
<Kartagis> bir ara kvirc'i Türkçeleştirmeye el atmıştım
<Kartagis> Drupal'a el attım
<Kartagis> ama benim bu maymun iştahlılığım yok mu ah ;)
<Kartagis> geliyorum hemen
<astiages> eline sağlık ikisindende nasiplendik :)
<Kartagis> nasıl?
<Kartagis> purple irc kullanıyorsun
<Kartagis> :)
<astiages> e kullanarak :)
<astiages> şimdi kullanmıyorum tabi
<astiages> ama purple irc de kullanmıyorum tabi
<Kartagis> geliyorum hemen gene
<Kartagis> geldim
<Kartagis> eve gitsem iyi olacak
<Kartagis> iyi geceler
<astiages> iyi geceler
<hwpplayer1> iyi geceler Kartagis
#ubuntu-tr 2014-09-12
<okayokay> Selam
<okayokay> irc sunucusuna devamli bagli kalip yeni mesaj gelince bi uyari falan veren android icin irc client bilen var mi ???
<ferahser> Anychat denemeni öneririm
<ferahser> Weechat çalışmadı
<turgay> okayokay:  yaaic  deneyebilirsin
<okayokay> Tesekkurler turgay
#ubuntu-tr 2014-09-13
<TurkerTunali> selamlar
<TurkerTunali> apache2 kurduktan sonra DocumentRoot ayarını değiştirdim ama "ForbiddenYou don't have permission to access /index.html on this server." hatası almaya başladım.
<TurkerTunali> yeni klasörde hangi izinlerin verilmesi gerekli bilginiz var mı?
<okayokay> Cevap verecektim ama adam gitmis :)
<Kartagis> &later tell TurkerTunali Dizin izinleri 0755 olmalı. Senin aldığın hata dizinde index.html ya da index.php olmamasından kaynaklanıyor olabilir.
<f0und> Kartagis: The operation succeeded.
#ubuntu-tr 2015-09-07
<gulle> ubuntu phoneyi nerede ındırıyoz acaba
<vnn> slm
<vnn> kimse yok sanırım aa
<marjinal1st> Merhaba, burada Ubuntu veya başka bir özgür yazılıma çeviri yapmış bir arkadaş var mı acaba?
<thiras> var
<marjinal1st> thiras: Bir özgür yazılımın Wiki sayfasının çevirisini yapıyorum da: Tutorial(s) sözcüğü için tavsiye edebileceğiniz bir sözcük veya sözcük öbeği var mı acaba?
<thiras> Kaynak Belge
<thiras> "Nasil?" Belgesi
<thiras> Yönerge
<thiras> pek basarili degiller ama aklima gelenler bunlar
<marjinal1st> "ROS Tutorials <-> ROS Yönergeleri" O kadarda kötü değil sanki :)
<thiras> Egitici Belge/Videolar
<marjinal1st> Sizce "en az sırıtan" hangisi?
<thiras> yönerge gibi geldi
<marjinal1st> İlginiz için teşekkürler :)
#ubuntu-tr 2015-09-08
<hakan> selamun aleyküm
<Kartagis> hoşgeldin hakan
<hakan> hoşbulduk sağol
<hakan> ubuntuyu uzun süre kullanan var mı burda
<Kartagis> ben 7 yıldır kullanıyorum,
<hakan> memnun musun
<Kartagis> %98
<hakan> güzel bi bakacam ona
<Kartagis> sen ne kullanıyorsun?
<hakan> normalde windows kullanıyorum ama linux a geçmeyi düşünüyorum
<Kartagis> geç geç
<hakan> sen hep linux mu kullandın
<Kartagis> 2001 yılında ilk kez linux kullandım ben
<Kartagis> ondan önce windows
<hakan> windowsta kayıt defterini düzenlemeyi biliyo muydun
<Kartagis> 2006 yılından itibaren de sadece linux
<Kartagis> evet
<hakan> kayıt defterini öğrenmek zor
<hakan> sen bilgisayarda eskisin o zaman
<hakan> tecrüben var
<Kartagis> evet
<Kartagis> bu benim 6. linux dağıtımım
<Kartagis> redhat ile başladım
<hakan> o zaman sunucuyla mı ilgileniyodun
<hakan> redhat
<Kartagis> hayır yurt dışından bir arkadaşım bana redhat cd'leri göndermişti
<hakan> anladım
<hakan> tamam haydi hoşçakal
<Kartagis> bekleriz
<hakan> sağol
<turgay> [16:26] <Kartagis> ben 7 yıldır kullanıyorum,
<turgay> [16:26] <hakan> memnun musun
<turgay> [16:26] <Kartagis> %98
<turgay> %2  ?
<NFRAx> selamünaleyküm
<NFRAx> kimse yok mu
<NFRAx> iyi madem herkese iyi geceler
#ubuntu-tr 2015-09-09
<DebrisRat> herkese merhaba
#ubuntu-tr 2015-09-10
<hakan_> selamun aleyküm
<gulle> iso konsolda nasıl acılır acaba
<Kartagis> gulle: once baglaman lazim
<Kartagis> gulle: sudo mount -o loop /iso/yolu /mnt/iso
<gulle> mount -o loop -t iso9660 /home/gulle/Ä°ndirilenler/systemrescuecd-x86-4.5.4.iso  systemrescuecd-4.5.4-
<Kartagis> tabii /mnt/iso var diye varsayıyorum
<gulle> bunu yabtım abi koylayacam sadece okunur dıyor bunu chown ilemi yetkısını degıştırıyom acaba abi
<gulle> chmod ileymış sagolasın abi
#ubuntu-tr 2015-09-11
<linuxx> grub2 düzenlemek icin iyi program bilen var mı?
<linuxx> bu arada selam
<linuxx> grub arayüzünü?
<linuxx> kim se var mı oralarda
<linuxx> ben daha yeniyim de bun xchat böylemi kulanılıyor
<turgay> ?
<turgay> grafik arayüxzlü programlar  kullanmayı deneyebilirisniz
<turgay> kurduğunuz işletim sistemi nedir ?
<turgay> linuxx:
<linuxx> ubuntu
<linuxx> grub cok cirkingörünüyor
<linuxx> yani dual boot yaptımda
<turgay> iki işletim sistemi kullanmadım genelede
<linuxx> mac deki gibi görünmesini sitiyorom
<linuxx> evet
<turgay> internet araması yaparak gerekli bilgilere ulaşabilirsin
<linuxx> tamam teskür ederim
<turgay> linuxx:  https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ijPb8f7oVXU  küçük bir internet araması sonucu
<linuxx> saol ilginizden dolayı
<turgay> çekinmeden sorabilirsin
<turgay> bilgisi ve uygun olanlar cevaplar
<linuxx> okey
#ubuntu-tr 2015-09-12
<hakan_> selamun aleyküm
<Guest91048> s.a
<Guest91048> iyi geceler...
#ubuntu-tr 2015-09-13
<DebrisRat> merhaba arkadaþlar
#ubuntu-tr 2018-09-16
<orhanenginokay> Selamlar ^^
#ubuntu-tr 2019-09-12
<os_> hi all, is there more turkish linux channels on this server?
